# Predators 2 (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

According to this report from Comic-Con, Rodriguez makes it seem that a sequel has already been green-lit.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/sdcc-10-predators-2-is-a-go-10603

I didn't see the new flick but heard some mixed things about it. For anyone who dug it, where would you want a sequel to go?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I took my son to see Predators, we both enjoyed it tremendously. I read a few bad reviews but I can see that coming from those people that aren't fans (I'm sure fans of Twilight loved those sequels). There are so many directions they could go with a Predators sequel, my 6 year old son suggested "what about Predator vs. Terminator?" That's using the old bean, sonny!


----------

